# new fish



## dolphinsrok (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi, I just bought 3 bright yellow small chiclids which were on sale at petco i already have a few mollies and neon tetras & platties in my 35g. Do the cichlids need real high ph? I'm not using any salt now, but should I?


----------



## dolphinsrok (Feb 28, 2008)

I think maybe another hiding place, possibly get rid of the green cabombas on the right, and putting a nice rock formation there.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

you may find the cichlids to be incompatible with the live bearers due to aggression. also cichlids are diggers, so if your rocks are just sitting on top of the sand... when the fish dig under them they will likely get crushed by a falling rocks.

in general it is best to stick with one type of fish (such as live bearers or tetras) untill you gain more experience with identifying fish and judging compatibility. if your like most of us you'll find that one tank is seldom enough for all the fish you want to keep and you will quickly fill the house with tanks and fish related gear.


----------



## dolphinsrok (Feb 28, 2008)

Kogo said:


> you may find the cichlids to be incompatible with the live bearers due to aggression. also cichlids are diggers, so if your rocks are just sitting on top of the sand... when the fish dig under them they will likely get crushed by a falling rocks.
> 
> in general it is best to stick with one type of fish (such as live bearers or tetras) untill you gain more experience with identifying fish and judging compatibility. if your like most of us you'll find that one tank is seldom enough for all the fish you want to keep and you will quickly fill the house with tanks and fish related gear.



thanks for the info, I really love the cichlids, hope I can keep them. They are pretty small, haven't seen any aggression yet, is there anything I can do to keep all of my fish, including the cichlids (more hiding spots, any chemicals or drugs) Or even other fish that might calm the cichlids aggression or am i a hopeless case?


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

if they are yellow labs, you might have a chance if you add rock work. however, the general rules would say those fish are incompatible and while there are exceptions to everything it is not likely they will get along well in the long term.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Agreed, sounds like you have an incompatibility issue!


----------



## gookaluda (May 8, 2008)

They do look like yellow labs. I got my cichlids at one inch and they grew to 3-3.5 inches in 6 months!!
I think the mollies might be the last ones to get chased down considering their size. The tetras are going to have a struggle.


----------

